# CHJ spotted, LW caught it on film



## heckler7 (Nov 4, 2014)

http://youtu.be/Lx9I-jye2Ck


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 4, 2014)

Ewe! Sorry you had to witness that champ, don't be gay!


----------



## SheriV (Nov 4, 2014)

thats awesome


----------



## charley (Nov 4, 2014)

SheriV said:


> thats awesome





.. i think you meant to say, that's awful ....


----------



## SheriV (Nov 4, 2014)

no...that would completely make my day if I was stuck on the subway and saw that on my way to work


----------



## Renaissance Man (Nov 4, 2014)

Yea, but I could do it in heels.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 4, 2014)

^^sighted


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 5, 2014)

did you see the look on the poor little boy that was trapped and had to witness thtat shit, scarred for life


----------



## Watson (Nov 6, 2014)

am i the only one who rubbed one out?


----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 6, 2014)

I think so but hey we still love ya bro.


----------



## dogsoldier (Nov 6, 2014)

I dunno. The fact there was a kid there makes me uneasy. If it was just a bunch of adults, yeah I would have just laughed at him. Guess I'm getting old but we can imagine what would have happened if that guy got on the train with my father's generation wiggling his shit.  A bunch of WWII and Korea War vets, WOPs, Pollocks and hung over Irish Catholics.  They would have stomped his ass into a mud puddle.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 6, 2014)

Lmao!


----------

